# AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588



## headache5678 (Jun 3, 2008)

My MFD / dashboard instrument cluster shows AIRBAG FAULT whilst VAGCOM reports the following:
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 6Q0 909 605 B
Component: 05 AIRBAG VW5 0003
Coding: 12341
Shop #: WSC 00028
1 Fault Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter: Driver Side (N95)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
Does this suggest simply (hopefully) a poor wiring connection to any of (i) the airbag within the steering (ii) the crash sensor under the driver's seat cross member or (iii) the airbag control unit J234 by the bulkhead on the right of the accelerator.
Or maybe it suggests a faulty crash sensor or airbag controller unit.
Or maybe it suggests that I should GSI (get Someone In) because it is none of the above and it is very complicated?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00588


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have that code currently as well. A fellow texer reccomended changing out the seatbelt. I am just awaiting it to come in the mail. I will let you know if it works for me.


----------



## headache5678 (Jun 3, 2008)

I will replace this part first (amazingly known by 5 different names) revert:->
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...22164/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...21386/


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (headache5678)*

thats the airbag harness in the seat the **** up all the time there not expensive change it and problem solved










_Modified by greekspec at 10:25 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (headache5678)*

keep us up to date. my friends 05 gti has the same problem and code. thanks


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (VR6VDub172)*

Okay, listen to me, and listen well because this IS the solution to the problem and it costs NOTHING to do!!
Remove the drivers seat from the vehicle after disconnecting the battery of course.
Under the seat attached to the frame of the seat you will likely find a yellow connector with three wires going into each side of it. Don't be afraid of what i'm about to say. Cut out that connector and splice in three wires in its place about 3 inches long. Make sure when you cut out the connector you leave a little bit of wire in it so you can see what wire matches up with it's partner.
Before you join the ends of the replacement wires together, be sure to twist them around each other (I don't mean twist the exposed wire, rather twist the 3 wires around each other) and then join the wires to their partner wire.
Clear the Airbag code and problem solved.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (Fixxxer)*









thats pretty crazy. how did you come to this conclusion? 
Conector is no good??


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (VR6VDub172)*

I came to the conclusion because i'm a tech at a VW/Audi dealership and have done this repair a crap load of times.







There is a VW Tech Bulletin on it. It's not a recall because it don't happen to all vehicles, but if we do see it come into the shop, that's the suggested repair. Works every time!


----------



## headache5678 (Jun 3, 2008)

Fixxxr,
I cannot believe it ! - 30 minutes ago I replaced the wiring you suggested under the driver's seat, then cleared the VAGCOM code. Careful work, the right thickness of new wires and attention to detail and, hey it seems to have worked first time.
The MFD on the Dashboard / Instrument Cluster no longer reports "Airbag Fault" - first time for weeks - and the VAGCOM fault code has not come back.
Management / Her Indoors / Wifey was getting impatient and wanted to take my Passat to a dealer and pay loadsamoney for a fix. 
I found your tip easy to follow and can post pictures on Flickr if anyone wants to see the wires.
I have spent days on this problem and have been misled my the description "drivers side". I now know this means "the side airbag in the driver's seat airbag" rather than "the driver's side, as opposed to the passenger's side, and hence in the steering wheel airbag".
Thank you so much. If you ever need tips on how to fix a Yamaha FZ6-S, Windows Vista, Sony Ericsson K80i or K770i mobile phones, feel free to IM / PM me.
I will keep my fingers crossed for a few days and if the fault does not come back, have a beer to celebrate.
Cheers, Kevin


----------



## headache5678 (Jun 3, 2008)

PS: next stage would have been to keep Measuring Block 15 Airbag / Blocks 1-5 running and jiggle any wires I could find e.g. to the sensor, the controller and the CCM (if the latter was relevant).


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (headache5678)*

Glad it worked.


----------



## Ahardy4 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Little clarification desired*

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I really need a little clarification. I've got the 00588 Airbag Igniter: Driver Side (N95). Will this fix work on an 02 Jetta? Also I'm a little confused as to the location of the yellow connector referred too. Are you talking about the airbag connector that plugs from the car into the seat? If so, do I cut the car side plug out and the seat side plug out and then join the remaining wires together? If anyone has any input or maybe a picture of what needs cutting and what the end result is I would really appreciate it.
Thanks guys,
Abram


----------



## headache5678 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Little clarification desired (Ahardy4)*

Ahardy4 -
Please see the attached picture. http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...87793/
I do not know if this is the same for a Jetta but it is quite possible. I removed the two-part yellow connector shown in the picture and simply put in three wires to replace the then removed connector. 
I cannot guarantee this will fix your fault but I tried lots of other things, including replacing the clock spring without success. Remember to clear the codes after this fix.


----------



## Ahardy4 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Little clarification desired (headache5678)*

Headache5678,
Thanks for the photo. I thought that was the connector you were referring too, but just wanted to make sure. I'll give this a try and see what happens.
Thanks again.


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Little clarification desired (Ahardy4)*

This fix works on Mk4's, Mk5's and some Audi's as well.


----------



## Biggfrmchi (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Little clarification desired (Fixxxer)*

I have the same problem and the dealer was telling me it was my clock spring. Those scumbags I'm gonna try this first.


----------



## LateraLex (Jun 10, 2005)

You should all be aware:
The airbags will not deploy when the airbag light is active. It disables all the airbags in the vehicle. So, if you think you can fix it - do it fast, otherwise get someone to do it before you find yourself kissing the dashboard...


----------



## sinnerFA (Jul 7, 2004)

Anyone know off the top of their head what is the gauge of the wires?


----------



## headache5678 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (sinnerFA)*

I cannot remnember but you can get an approximation from this picture:-> 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...87793/

I believe the current passing through the wire is low.
Given the regular movement of the driver's seat forward and back, the flexibility and durability of the wires are more important, so go for multi-strand / flex wire rather than single-strand / stiff wire.


----------



## sinnerFA (Jul 7, 2004)

k, thanks!


----------



## sinnerFA (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, the gauge of the wire is 20, but I had used 18 (That is for anyone else who is going to try this fix). Anyway I bypassed the plug, which took about 15mins total and went to clear the fault and Vag-Com wouldn't allow me to connect to it. After 4 re-tries (ignition off then on) it allowed me to connect to it and clear the error.
Thanks for everyone's help (Fixxxer and headache5678) in such an easy fix! 
Not to mention it kept me from dealing with the hassle and financial obligations that go along with the dealerships. Even though I have an extended warranty...


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (LateraLex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LateraLex* »_You should all be aware:
The airbags will not deploy when the airbag light is active. It disables all the airbags in the vehicle. So, if you think you can fix it - do it fast, otherwise get someone to do it before you find yourself kissing the dashboard...

This is completely and entirely untrue. Under NO circumstance will the Airbag system completely disable itself. If there is a fault in the system and the airbag light is on when you get in an accident, the Airbag system will still send out every signal it needs too in order to protect the occupants. If you have a faulty airbag, the module will still send the signals to deploy it in a "well maybe it WILL work" scenario and all other airbags that DO work will deploy normally.


----------



## LateraLex (Jun 10, 2005)

Fixxxer what is your source of information? My mechanic was dogmatic about it - about as much so as you are. If you are an "official" source I'd love to hear it. My instinct goes against what you are saying, however. If there is a chance an airbag is not functioning properly - it would be perfectly reasonable to assume that the car would not attempt to fire the bags.


----------



## headache5678 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (LateraLex)*

Lateral Ex,
I agree it is safest to assume the worst, that the airbags will not deploy because of a fault that causes the Airbag Warning Light to come on. 
However, common sense tells me that deployment (or not) is dependent on what the fault is, rather than whether the light is, or is not, illuminated. I suspect that, in most cases, the airbags will deploy anyway, especially where the fault is an intermittent one (like mine was).
Fixxer was the only person to come up with the correct solution after many other people told me that I needed to fit a new airbag, or a new clock spring.


----------



## sugarbuggy (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (Fixxxer)*

What you are saying would make sense. I have an issue with a switch inside the seat belt latch with the result being that the airbag light remains on all the time. The seat belt works fine though. It would be incredibly shortsided of VW engineers to totally disable a system such as the airbag system for such a minor fault. Seems to me that the light staying on only indicates that there is an issue to be resolved and not total disabling of such a critical system.
But, as others have asked, do you know for a fact that this is true or is it just your "common sense"?


----------



## sinnerFA (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.justanswer.com/ques...eetle 
http://www.alldatadiy.com/tech....html
<-- Food for thought.... I have no idea if it is true or not (not certified in cars), but the fix noted above appears to have fixed it... No light anymore.


_Modified by sinnerFA at 5:46 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## davebugs (Jun 25, 2005)

I can't find this connector on a 94 Golf that is getting the same error (per the dealer).
Build date 12/31/93 (even has a tranny dipstick). All I know is that the SRS light is on.
I haven't figured out how to get the seat out but looking under there I don't see the connector. I see a few wires that go to a red clip and a few wires that go to the trunk release.
If it's there can someone please give me the rundown of seat removal? The RR slide is off one of the plastic clips.
I don't have a lot of luck searching here - although I did find this thread.
I should mention that before looking here I tried swapping steering wheels and airbag. I had everything plugged in and "laying in there" turned the key, light flashed off then back on. Unless that did it and I need to clear it. If it needs cleared will a chead ODBII do it (it is a 94) , or my vag-com software?



_Modified by davebugs at 8:08 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## LateraLex (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (sugarbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sugarbuggy* »_What you are saying would make sense. I have an issue with a switch inside the seat belt latch with the result being that the airbag light remains on all the time. The seat belt works fine though. It would be incredibly shortsided of VW engineers to totally disable a system such as the airbag system for such a minor fault. Seems to me that the light staying on only indicates that there is an issue to be resolved and not total disabling of such a critical system.
But, as others have asked, do you know for a fact that this is true or is it just your "common sense"?

I guess I don't think it is short-sighted to disable the airbags in your scenario. If the seat belts are not functioning (as the car sees it) the airbag is more like a high-pressure uppercut to the face instead of a tool to help save lives. I'm standing by my mechanic (VW/Audi only guy) in thinking that no bags will deploy when the light is on.


----------



## sugarbuggy (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (LateraLex)*

LateraLex,
Not to play devil's advocate, but in the case of a functioning airbag system if you don't buckle up, the airbag light does not remain on when driving so I presume then that it would be enabled and would thus be employed in a collision. So, I can't agree totally with your logic though I do understand that in some cases airbags can create more injury.


----------



## davebugs (Jun 25, 2005)

How about a basic question.
I see MKIV and MKV's discussed in this thread.
Same errors on MKIII's?
With the same fix?


----------



## davebugs (Jun 25, 2005)

On the MKIII I'm working on there aren't any yellow conectors.
A red connector that looks perhaps like it's looking to see if anyone is on the seat since it's directly under the middle of the cushion connecting to a metal bracket.
The other wire (this is a Golf) is for the hatch release button.
Think it's the same deal? In this case the switch is bad? Just jumper the wires?


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (LateraLex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LateraLex* »_Fixxxer what is your source of information? My mechanic was dogmatic about it - about as much so as you are. If you are an "official" source I'd love to hear it. My instinct goes against what you are saying, however. If there is a chance an airbag is not functioning properly - it would be perfectly reasonable to assume that the car would not attempt to fire the bags.


----------



## sinnerFA (Jul 7, 2004)

Looks good to me! All I know is the damn fix worked.... Thanks again Fixxxer!


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (sinnerFA)*

No problem.


----------



## meatmush (May 29, 2008)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (Fixxxer)*

Will this fix work on a 2006 Jetta 2.0T


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (meatmush)*

Yup. This fix was originally released for the Mk5 VW line but has since had positive results in the Mk4's as well.


----------



## hoebe1 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (Fixxxer)*

will this work for a 2001 Cabrio?


----------



## icedrop (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (Fixxxer)*

Fixxxer, this seems like some really great info your helping everyone else out with. I have the same problem (00588), but when I scan my air bag mod with my VagCom it also comes up with 00532- Supply Voltage 07-10 Signal too low-Intermittent. Since both these codes come up together will you "under the seat fix" still work??? I sure hope so.


----------



## QRZ DX (Jan 1, 2007)

*Fault 00591 Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24)*

My fault is 00591 and 
008 - Implausible SIgnal - Intermittent - MIL on
I assume the fix is still the same: get the connector out of the circuit?
Thanks!


----------



## Dipstick (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (Fixxxer)*

Just to be clear, the connector pair is totally removed and replaced with wires, right? Or do you simply extend the cable by splicing in wires to prevent stressing the connection as the seat slides back and forth?
Thanks


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

Fixxer-
Am I understanding right to believe that you just need to do away with the yellow connector? 
so, essentially..adding in a connector like this would be the same as jumper'ing the wires and just making long solid wires by using insulated crimping tubes or something.(similar, maybe not exact)In order to be able to freely remove the seats without re-cutting and fixing.


----------



## Dipstick (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (MyNameIsBrady)*

Changing to the connectors you show would be the same as leaving the yellow ones and extending the cable length, but if the intention is to eliminate the connectors then it would not fix the error light.


----------



## Beatles888 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: (Fixxxer)*

Fixxxer,
Will this fix work on a 2004 Beetle convertible? I have the same error "drivers side air bag igniter Limit HIgh". I replaced the drivers side seatbelt as it had a few broken wires at the buckle. This fixed the seat belt code, but the airbag light is still on with the igniter high code.
Thanks!!


----------



## AngeloB5 (Nov 21, 2002)

this maybe a dumb question but based on this photo, http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...87793, the wires on each side of the plug do not match up. I am assuming I am following pin to pin with a one to one connection. Is this correct?
Thanks


----------



## Dipstick (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (AngeloB5)*

You definitely want to match by pin #'s. I realized that is why he says to leave a short length of wire when you cut off the connectors; so you can tell what color is where. If the colors going into both connectors matched, you could easily see which ones to connect.
I thought the instructions wre ambiguos when he said "connector" instead of "connectors"; "connector" could have meant you leave some length of the wires so you can splice in the new wires and see how to reconnect.


----------



## SJS02 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (Dipstick)*

So just to recap....you simply cut out the connector match up the wires and resolder them together? And that fixes the problem, the airbag light will then simply go out? So what are we saying that the connector has a connection issue?
TIA


----------



## Dipstick (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (SJS02)*

You will have to have the light reset after you replace the connectors. Try to find someone in your area that has the VAG-COM device. Or you can order a device to reset it on ebay. Make sure the error code is the same as that in the start of this thread first.


----------



## SJS02 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (Dipstick)*

Thanks for the info....the VAG-com they sell on ebay is just the cable with adaptor isn't it? What about the software? Can you provide examples of this kit?
TIA


----------



## SJS02 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (Dipstick)*

ok...why is the ebay vag-com less than $50 and the one from ross labs is $350? what's the difference?
TIA


----------



## DasKosmischeVonUT (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm going to go ahead and post in the most recent thread instead of posting a new one, sorry for the highjack.
I've got the 00588 code paired with a "00654 - Seatbelt Tensioner Igniter; Driver Side (n153) 32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent"
I'm just wondering would the bypass of the connector work to fix both problems?
The light stayed off for now but if it comes back I'd like to prepare a plan of action.


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (DasKosmischeVonUT)*

Probably should have been a bit more specific. The under-seat repair is for the side airbag ignitor only. Just the one built into the side of your seat near your head.
When you cut out that connector, bu sure you splice in a piece of wire 3 inches long between each joined section to compensate for the removed plug or you may get another Airbag light because the resistance value the Airbag module is looking for will be different.
You won't need to add another quick release plug because this mod will not affect the removal of your seats because the entire seat harness plugs into connectors on the floor.


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (Fixxxer)*

i need an explanation concerning my jetta ...
so last winter i had the exact same code:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95)
33-10 - Resistance too Low - Intermittent
each time the weather was really bad with temperature below freezing (20F), i would find this code ...
i read in a tech bulletin (01-00-07) saying that this code which appeared with the low temperature is related with the wiring harness behind the clock spring ...i changed the harness in front and behind the clock spring jut in case ..and no more code !!!
BUT after changing the harnesses , the temperatures never dropped that low ...
will i have some problem the next winter or i was right about changing the harness behind the clock spring ???
thans fixxxer for your answer!!!


----------



## Dipstick (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (SJS02)*

The reset device, which is about $40, only does a reset and does not read codes. The cable with software, which is about $15, uses a scaled back version of the VAG-COM software but should be able to read most codes and do the reset. I'd send questions to the seller before you buy, but that is what they told me. I ended up not having to buy either.


----------



## Gti2008 (Mar 10, 2007)

The reset device what is it?


----------



## Dipstick (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (Gti2008)*

Check ebay for "VAG-COM" and "VW airbag" to see what type of devices are out there.


----------



## Gti2008 (Mar 10, 2007)

just got the vag-com in and I did find a code seat belt switch left E24 cam up what is that?


----------



## Gti2008 (Mar 10, 2007)

Any way to turn just the airbag light off to pass me inspection or can i un hook the wire code seat belt switch left E24


_Modified by Gti2008 at 5:34 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## Dipstick (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (Gti2008)*

Check the vag-com website for a list of codes or do a web search, you'll find them. You can try to reset it, but I don't know if it will work or stay off. I'd just fix it.


----------



## sudheendrar (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (Fixxxer)*

Does this fix work for the VW Jetta '01 MK IV GLS as well?
Rgds
SR


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (sudheendrar)*

FYI OP the N95 is the driver side front airbag( steering wheel). I don't recommend going and splicing the wires under the seat for that. Be careful when working on airbag systems and wires. Just because a certified vw tech says something works...... There is a technical solution for seat harnesses, yes, but that has nothing to do with a driver side front N95 bag. N195 and N95 are 2 different airbags. Please folks, don't go just cutting into your harness because someone over the internet told you so.


----------



## Carve (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (Fixxxer)*

I just replaced my 2000 golf seats with 2004 GLI seats. I spliced in the old connector from the old seats, and the airbag light is on. Now I read your advice.
So I'll cut out the connectors, replace with wire pieces. How about the smaller connector going to the seat belt on the driver's side? Cut out that connector too?
After hooking up the battery again, will the light go off, or do I need to re-set "codes" with "vagcom"? I don't have any special tools to check codes.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## shaffervw (Dec 18, 2009)

will this work on a 2003 audi tt 225hp?


----------



## odawg753 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (shaffervw)*

i dont have vagcom but my light did go on today while driving, assuming that this is the problem, how do i clear the code? just disconect battery? 
p.s. those ebay things are garbage i bought one and it didnt work


----------



## kkleinert (Feb 22, 2010)

This fix worked on my 2005 Audi TT. Used the Vag-Com to clear the code and all is good. Thanks!


----------



## zutchys s4 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588 (Fixxxer)*

i have an audi s4 is the fix the same code says passenger seat air bag


----------



## historic (Oct 29, 2002)

*Audi RS4 Airbag*

I have change the passenger seat in my 2006 RS4 for a standard A4 seat(bony assed wife) no I don't want to change her either(no comments please). Now my airbag light is on will this fix work for me. This car is in Ireland so does a European spec car make a differance to this fix. Please any info would be greately appericated.:screwy:


----------



## chris808costa (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a pic of mine


----------



## STARRDOG (Oct 12, 2006)

*airbag light on*

i was switching out the gauge cluster fuse on my 2001 gti. when i put the fuse back, my air bag light came on and the "airbag fault" message came on. what do i do?:banghead:


----------



## GrandVice (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re:AIRBAG FAULT warning light and VAGCOM Fault Code 00588Reply to Thread.*

For anyone in doubt. 
The instructions provided by Fixxxer (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Code-00588&p=54799334&viewfull=1#post54799334) 
*resolved *
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent

The instructions provided by Penclnck (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4266980#post55699883) 
*resolved*
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent

The steps were performed on a 2000 Jetta VR6 GLX.
Thanks!


----------



## LarzWagon (Oct 14, 2008)

do you think that would work for me, where i swapped seats in my 09 passat for 08 sport passat seats? airbag light came on, and when i plugged in the original seats again, the light immediately went off.
thanks for the help!
really need to get this mod done.


----------



## LarzWagon (Oct 14, 2008)

silly question. didnt see page 2 of the thread which explained more. thanks.:banghead:


----------



## Jr Smith (Jan 14, 2003)

So i have a 02 cabrio with a 01217 code. Now what you are saying is that i should delete the connector under the seat per Fixxer correct?


----------



## donnie1953 (Sep 5, 2010)

*2004 beetle drivers seat air bag*



Fixxxer said:


> I came to the conclusion because i'm a tech at a VW/Audi dealership and have done this repair a crap load of times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2004 beetle, drivers seat side air bag deployed, I removed seat & old bag, repaired seat, sent module away to be reset to remove crash data, can I use this procedure for the wiring fix & is there any photos of repair
Much appreciated


----------



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

GrandVice said:


> For anyone in doubt.
> The instructions provided by Fixxxer (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Code-00588&p=54799334&viewfull=1#post54799334)
> *resolved *
> 01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199)
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

PLEASE make note of which specific airbag your dub is complaining about. N199 is the SIDE airbag and N95 is the steering wheel airbag. 

I had the N95 variety and also could hear scratching noise from the steering column when turning the wheel. The noise was from a failed clock spring, available from amazon or O'Reilly's (Dorman brand) for $40. I got mine from amazon and did the swap and I'm now clear of any airbag warning lights on my 2000 Jetta GLS. :beer::beer:


----------



## 16VPup (Jan 26, 2002)

*Airbag harness under seat, opposed to airbag problem at drivers bag.*

I agree with what this guy is saying. I am a VW tech myself and a Drivers front airbag fault has nothing to do with a divers side airbag in the seat or the seat belt latch problem. Don't go cutting any of your airbag harnesses unless you have waterproof heat shrink wire connectors and extra heat shrink tubing to seal up any possible short circuits to your wiring to another wire or ground. It is not a good idea at all to cut out any quick disconnects under the seat that would prevent you from pulling the seat out in the future easily without cutting the wires you spliced in. Think serviceability before any repairs are performed, don't be an idiot and straight wire everything in your car just because it cancels a light.


----------



## 16VPup (Jan 26, 2002)

*Airbag harness under seat, opposed to airbag problem at drivers bag.*



jettatech said:


> FYI OP the N95 is the driver side front airbag( steering wheel). I don't recommend going and splicing the wires under the seat for that. Be careful when working on airbag systems and wires. Just because a certified vw tech says something works...... There is a technical solution for seat harnesses, yes, but that has nothing to do with a driver side front N95 bag. N195 and N95 are 2 different airbags. Please folks, don't go just cutting into your harness because someone over the internet told you so.




I agree with what this guy is saying. I am a VW tech myself and a Drivers front airbag fault has nothing to do with a divers side airbag in the seat or the seat belt latch problem. Don't go cutting any of your airbag harnesses unless you have waterproof heat shrink wire connectors and extra heat shrink tubing to seal up any possible short circuits to your wiring to another wire or ground. It is not a good idea at all to cut out any quick disconnects under the seat that would prevent you from pulling the seat out in the future easily without cutting the wires you spliced in. Think serviceability before any repairs are performed, don't be an idiot and straight wire everything in your car just because it cancels a light.


----------



## Fredukas (Sep 20, 2005)

I got the same fault. For my car it was the steering wheel clock spring. Check out the detailed DIY write up and step by step pictures from the link below. Save yourself a lot of money before going to the dealership.

http://vwpassatrepair.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-replace-steering-wheel_9589.html


----------



## justmejoe (Mar 8, 2012)

Airbag light bump


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Fixxeerrr or anybody else with knowledge relevant to this....

I have the airbag system warning light on and I did some looking around and found that the *yellow* wire in the driver side female seat belt housing has come loose. Is this the wire for the sensor to trigger the light? 

Check out my thread for more information.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5696758-Airbag-light-warning


----------



## djnblood (Jun 27, 2009)

*AIRBAG FAULT warning light*

I believe this is a link to Fixer's fix

http://nateronline.com/Technical_Bulletins/2008.02.11_Airbag_ignitor_side_DTC_01217_01218.pdf


----------



## VW_Bill. (May 15, 2012)

Just got my car back from the repair shop. They said I need to replace the passenger side airbag, driver side airbag and the control module for seat occupancy sensor. How does this happen? The airbag light came on after I removed a 3 gauge cluster from the dash. That's it. I didn't cut any wires. The repair shop quoted me a price near $2000.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

No idea. Do you know the fault codes from the airbag module? If not, a diagnostic cable might be a good investment at this point.


----------



## VW_Bill. (May 15, 2012)

o2bad455 said:


> No idea. Do you know the fault codes from the airbag module? If not, a diagnostic cable might be a good investment at this point.


I don't have the codes. I think you are right though, I probably should get the reader. 

The place that looked at it said I originally had a fault in the airbag system from the seat sensor light. Then it expanded to needing two new airbags, passenger and driver, and also the seat occupancy sensor. It is going to cost $2000 to fix. At this point, that is 1/4 the value of the car. 

Frustrating. 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

The is a Vag-com locator. Finding someone with a scanner can help. My 2006 Jetta had the connectors under the seat done because of a recall. I have a fault for the drivers for ignitor intermittent. I'm going to check my door harness this weekend.


----------



## VW_Bill. (May 15, 2012)

Black25 said:


> The is a Vag-com locator. Finding someone with a scanner can help. My 2006 Jetta had the connectors under the seat done because of a recall. I have a fault for the drivers for ignitor intermittent. I'm going to check my door harness this weekend.


Awesome thanks. I was thinking maybe advanced auto can help me get the codes, if I am unable to find anyone else to help.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

The codes you need a regular obd scanner will not see, if they are there.


----------



## snowman58 (Oct 31, 2014)

I recently bought an 03 GTI with the Airbag Fault light & I am hoping the fix is as easy as this thread indicates!

But it looks like you need to find a VAGCOM test box to first identify the actual fault code and secondly clear it after the repair.

Can anyone tell me where I would find one in the San Diego or Tijuana area?

Thanks!


----------



## ILHercules (Jan 6, 2015)

*VW POLO 2001 AIRBAG Light Fault*

Hi Guys, 
My car is VM Polo 2001, I have AIRBAG light and I want to reset the lights / fix it. 
I tried to reconnect 3 min the battery but nothing change.

I went today to car mechanic with diagnostic tool and he found alarm "sensor under the driver seat".
I look under the driver seat and I saw the connector with 3 wires.

There are many information on the web, Can someone tell me what to do in order to fix this alarm? 

Attach Image of the connector under the Driver seat
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45447645/POLO.JPG

Thanks a lot


----------



## ILHercules (Jan 6, 2015)

Fixxxer said:


> Okay, listen to me, and listen well because this IS the solution to the problem and it costs NOTHING to do!!<p>Remove the drivers seat from the vehicle after disconnecting the battery of course.<p>Under the seat attached to the frame of the seat you will likely find a yellow connector with three wires going into each side of it. Don't be afraid of what i'm about to say. Cut out that connector and splice in three wires in its place about 3 inches long. Make sure when you cut out the connector you leave a little bit of wire in it so you can see what wire matches up with it's partner.<p>Before you join the ends of the replacement wires together, be sure to twist them around each other (I don't mean twist the exposed wire, rather twist the 3 wires around each other) and then join the wires to their partner wire.<p>Clear the Airbag code and problem solved.<br>


Hi,
My car is VM Polo 2001, I have AIRBAG light and I want to reset the lights / fix it. 
I tried to reconnect 3 min the battery but nothing change.

I went today to car mechanic with diagnostic tool and he found alarm "sensor under the driver seat".
I look under the driver seat and I saw the connector with 3 wires.

There are many information on the web, Can someone tell me what to do in order to fix this alarm? 

Attach Image of the connector under the Driver seat
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45447645/POLO.JPG

Do you have Photo how to connect the wire ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Wilfjettmk6 (Oct 26, 2015)

*MK6 gLI Air bag code*

I Have the same problem , i switched the OEM seats on my Jetta gli and replaced them with Bride seats, the "air bag" light was on. so i figuired if i put back the oem seat back ill go away. And it didn't lol so i had a buddy tried to clear it out and it would't ket him. This light has been on and its bugging me! Please help me out ! Cheers!!


----------



## rhudon (Feb 10, 2015)

*Do you still have pics of this fix?*

HI,

I've got the same issue and am feeling a little apprehensive about cutting wires....do you still have pics available showing what you did? I'd really appreciate seeing them.


----------

